# Favorite Waterfowl Picture So Far...



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

We've been wearing em out pretty much every weekend this season and on public land at that. My favorite pic so far came from last weekend... It's not our best shoot by any means but still my fav for obvious reasons! (my dog, my boat)










Feel free to post your favorite waterfowl pic from this season, let's keep it to one per person!!


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

Awesome picture. Good looking pup, and nice strap of ducks.


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

NICE!!


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Very nice picture. You need to get that framed.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*What kind of boat?*

Thanks. It is a superb image for sure.


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

send that one to d.u. That should be on a cover...


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks for all the positive feedback guys!

Johnboat: It's a Pro Drive 18x54 SBX w/ a 36hp PD motor (no mods yet)... Best investment I've made for duck hunting but only bc I'm willing to travel to find birds!

I have so many more pics I'd like to share but will likey not post em bc we hunt mostly public, and there are too many Internet scouters now in days...


----------



## Jbahr (Nov 18, 2006)

*Public Land*

Public land has been on FIRE down on the coast. One pic of many limits down here. 2 man limit 1/2 hens 1/2 drakes. I wish Greenheads frequented the marshes more often.


----------



## G K Chambers (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## POC Transplant (Feb 26, 2008)

Opening Weekend


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

A widgeon hiding


----------



## david ellison (Nov 17, 2008)

*Eagle Lake*

i had high hopes for this year but no rain so far ..... my little girl not happy !!


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

awesome pic ! luv the color !


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Mojo281 said:


> We've been wearing em out pretty much every weekend this season and on public land at that. My favorite pic so far came from last weekend... It's not our best shoot by any means but still my fav for obvious reasons! (my dog, my boat)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please tell me that dogs name is Sargent.... He just looks like a Sargent to me... Cool photo !!!


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Nice pictures everyone! Thanks for sharing!!

Sharkhunter: My girl's name Jadie...


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Excellent Photo man!!!!! Thats a stud of a widgeon!

And whoever has the wagon pulling dog, email the name of your trainer.... haha

Hunts have been few and far between due to problems keeping me on the coast, but January is always the paradise....


----------



## quackerstacker (Jan 21, 2010)

*QUACKERSTACKER*

*SOME GREAT PICS. THANK THE GOOD LORD WE CAN ALL GET OUT TO DO A LITTLE HUNTING. HERE ARE A FEW I WANTED TO SHARE WITH YALL. BE SAFE AND CARRY A YOUNG ONE WITH YA.*


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

quackerstacker said:


> *SOME GREAT PICS. THANK THE GOOD LORD WE CAN ALL GET OUT TO DO A LITTLE HUNTING. HERE ARE A FEW I WANTED TO SHARE WITH YALL. BE SAFE AND CARRY A YOUNG ONE WITH YA.*


Did somebody take a little trip to Canadia, eh??? haha

Great job on the drake shoots! Dropping Green is Saving Green


----------



## quackerstacker (Jan 21, 2010)

*JUSTINSFA*

A little trip of a life time. Love stackin dat green. Looks like you are having a good season. I am heading up to Tenn. will try to get in some of that green timber I was raised in. Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Not as good as the last few years, but January is our time to shine.... i hate getting old and having responsibilities or I would be out there more than necessary.... haha

Congrats on your Canada trip.... it is truly a trip of a lifetime.

Green timber...... better than christmas! Be safe and have fun


PS... where is that guy that posted all the bad-A greenhead pics at the end of last season?????? I cant remember his name, but he had some unreal photos.....


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Justin: I think you're talking about JJ or "whiskey and me". I think he's actually guiding now...

We will be on the quest for green starting the 26th!! Best of luck to all!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Mojo281 said:


> Justin: I think you're talking about JJ or "whiskey and me". I think he's actually guiding now...
> 
> We will be on the quest for green starting the 26th!! Best of luck to all!


I think thats him... he shoots with a really nice camera....

If you have water, you have green... but hunting pressure is going to be key.... everything is so dry, that the number of hunters vs. amount of water is rediculous....

Rain is expected next week, just not sure how much.... with a little bit of water, the ducks are going to be so thick in the bottoms that its going to be ridiculous.... Hate to say it, but it would be best that it didnt rain for us.... No clue how, but we are holding water, and quite a bit of it, so they are thick with no other place to go....


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey lady nice picture! Post the one with the sun going down and the greenhead in the middle of the widgeon and gadwall. Then post the one titled "no dumping allowed"....


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Here ya go Shaun...










Not posting the other one you requested!


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

a goose hunt we shared with some lake charles hands we met the day before, good bunch of guys!


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Rockport 2nd opener with my compadres.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Nice rig there Slim!!!


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

[QUOTE 








QUOTE]

WOW. When I saw your dog, I was so reminded of a picture that I had framed of my old yellow. They look like identical twins. Here is my picture which was taken about 18 years ago and believe or not it was taken on Christmas morning. She passed away about 8 years ago, but I keep this framed picture hanging in my home office.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Fun airboat hunts*

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## Tquick (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Boatless Potlicker (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Tquick said:


> View attachment 346963
> 
> 
> View attachment 346964


guy on the left looks like he has been eating to many wieners....


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)




----------



## fishminer (Jan 4, 2006)

*Some Green*

Good Weekend


----------



## Sniper John (Dec 11, 2006)

Mojo281 said:


> We've been wearing em out pretty much every weekend this season and on public land at that. My favorite pic so far came from last weekend... It's not our best shoot by any means but still my fav for obvious reasons! (my dog, my boat)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still the best one I have seen yet.


----------



## cody p (Aug 25, 2010)

Heres 2 i have to finde the good ones.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

38 goose hunt. dec.


----------



## duck/fish slayer (Sep 15, 2009)

It's all about the quack!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

One of my favorites from last year ... mainly because I lost 25 pounds after it was taken. Pretty good morning. We shot two limits of green heads and drake wood ducks bobbing our feet up and down in the water as they flew over high ... they were decoying into the ripples, just like old times in the 'Bama river bottom.


----------



## Capt. Doug Russell (Aug 24, 2010)

Took Dad out for a day after Christmas duck hunt. One of those moments that I look forward to and will never forget. Had a blast!


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*2010 River Hunt*

Sue's 2nd Season ...


----------



## RUNNING BUDDY (Dec 21, 2010)

My first dog Callie and her first hunt. Looking forward to many good times together.


----------



## JRAMEY (Oct 8, 2008)

Couple pics from this season. Shot my first ever Canvasback, will be going on the wall.


----------



## ControlledChaos (May 23, 2005)

*B's first time to shoot*

Brandon's first hunt with the .410 on the coast.


----------



## mlively12 (Aug 10, 2008)

Tex


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

I've got a better one just can't find it... Don't have to many pics, cause some might be a little bit on the illegal side..


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

nate56 said:


> I've got a better one just can't find it... Don't have to many pics, cause some might be a little bit on the illegal side..


Um....like the buckets of corn in that picture???? haha


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

_I fed for deer that morning too... I'm just that good..._


----------



## RUNNING BUDDY (Dec 21, 2010)

Breast'em out, cut'em up and wrap with Jap/Bacon, inject with Cajun Injector "Creole Garlic Recipe" and place on the pit. Priceless!!!


----------



## trozacky (Feb 24, 2010)

First Wood Duck!!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

trozacky said:


> First Wood Duck!!


Thats a good one too!!! look at the crest on that thing! Taxi bound?


----------



## trozacky (Feb 24, 2010)

Yes sir!


----------



## 2salty (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Call um what ya will but it was a **** good shot if I do say so myself!


----------



## TexAg0308 (Dec 28, 2006)

It has been a busy year this year so we have not hunted as hard as in the past but here are a couple from last year.


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

Nice post and great shoot of your dog on point (I lost my yel lab of 17yrs 2 years back...man that hurts), but your post show me just how great my bestfriend was at hunting right up to day he passed. This makes for a good DU front page-send it in along with a short story and they'll publish it. I send one in and they printed my story in their mag. Good to have that article printed for my future grandkids to read and see their Granddad out hunting.
Great and thanks for sharing. I too hunt on public lands and they are very good


----------



## murphy66 (Apr 15, 2006)

*First trip with the new pup.*

Nice pics. Would like to hook up on a couple of these green head hunts.


----------



## KillerShrimp (Jan 12, 2005)

Best hunt Ive had on the prairie this year. Good thing we got a few geese, cause we aint got squat for water or ducks.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Got to love hunting with the Gulf in the background


----------

